# I want 2 new 1911's



## sbn (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all.

Ok so I am looking for a couple of 1911's. The thing is that here where Im from semi autos are only legal in max. 9mm or less. So I need some advise on which gun makers makes good 9mm 1911's and also .22 1911's. I want one of each.

I do not have all the money in the world so it does not need to be the most expensive gun out there. 

If possible I would like the gun(s) to have a rail system for a gunlight/laser.

Any thoughts??


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Several 1911 manufacturers make 9mm models, Kimber comes to mind first but just do a search on google oryahoo and Im sure you can find more.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

scooter said:


> Several 1911 manufacturers make 9mm models, Kimber comes to mind first but just do a search on google oryahoo and Im sure you can find more.


Kimber also has the .22 conversions, which from what I hear are really nice.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I picked up a Rock Island Armory Tactical 9mm 1911 a year ago. It's been 100% reliable with 800 or so rounds through it, is pretty accurate, and feels like a well made gun. It cost $420 brand new delivered from Bud's including shipping and FFL fees. Not flashy or finished as nicely as higher end 1911s, but I think it's a great gun for the money.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't heard alot of bad about RIAs,but I don't pay attention to them either.The Marvel 22 conversions are supposed to be the best units out there,cheaper than 2 guns and you're using the same frame if you change anything.If you hear the word Cenier or something like that run,fast.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rex said:


> I haven't heard alot of bad about RIAs,but I don't pay attention to them either.The Marvel 22 conversions are supposed to be the best units out there,cheaper than 2 guns and you're using the same frame if you change anything.If you hear the word Cenier or something like that run,fast.


I dont know about the new ones but my 12 year old ceiner Conv. has never given me ANY trouble?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

That's cool,he must have gone down hill.Over the last few years I've heard they hardly worked and he wouldn't help at all.About a year ago he got in some serious trouble but I didn't follow it to find out if they dropped it or not.


----------



## somebodyj1 (Feb 23, 2012)

does anyone know where i can find a magazine lock for a ballester-molina 1911 or a good gun smith that can repair it


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

somebodyj1 said:


> does anyone know where i can find a magazine lock for a ballester-molina 1911 or a good gun smith that can repair it


a colt 1911a1 _*MAY*_ work..... the ballester-molina was a copy of a colt licensed argentine gun. *i dont think *they messed with the mag release.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Had a friend with a Molina...he used several parts from standard 1911 to customize it so I agree with Ted.
They arent that expensive so it wont bankrupt you if it doesnt fit.


----------



## Netmania (Mar 27, 2012)

I have not much know stock gun price in the state but as I have know here like colt gold cup is 4K U$, Les Baer monolite heavy weight is 45K U$, 3K for Ruger SR 1911. So I go Les Baer 

For all of your guys, all of them are not expensive. My opinion ,if you ,d have one why not go for the best marksmanship gun like Baer


----------



## vaskeet (Mar 23, 2012)

In 22 look at rock island xt22 in 9mm if you want adj sights sti spartan if combat sights or gi model rock island whould be where I would go Randy


----------

